# EOS Utility



## nairfotografia (Jul 27, 2012)

Not my favorite tool to download pics to my mac but kinda bootlegged with a memory card reader for my LExar 1000x 32gb CF card is on its way....i m connecting the camera to my mac to download pics and EOS Utility seem to be the only way to do it at the moment as My LR3 program wont recognize the new raw files. (Although photoshop does). 

To add to the pain updated Lion to MLion and EOS Utility crashes. Any one facing this issue ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2012)

nairfotografia said:


> i m connecting the camera to my mac to download pics and EOS Utility seem to be the only way to do it at the moment



Do you have iPhoto installed? I know that when I connect a camera, Aperture launches automatically and I could import the photos there.


----------



## Jotho (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know your problem as I don't run Apple any longer. One reason for your problem could be that Canon refused to pay 30% or their revenue to Apple so Apple decided to cancel support for any canon software. This thinking is what almost killed IBM about 20 years ago. Apple wants to sell their tools and softwares instead of supporting others, and so far they have been successful. We'll see if they last.


----------



## heyandy (Jul 27, 2012)

nairfotografia,

I don't have my 5d mkIII with me right now to test this, but have you tries the "Image Capture" app that installs with osX? 

It should be able to pull photos from the camera... unless it doesn't support the mkIII. I'll check with mine this evening and see how it goes.

-Andy


----------



## jsbraby (Jul 27, 2012)

Jotho said:


> I don't know your problem as I don't run Apple any longer. One reason for your problem could be that Canon refused to pay 30% or their revenue to Apple so Apple decided to cancel support for any canon software. This thinking is what almost killed IBM about 20 years ago. Apple wants to sell their tools and softwares instead of supporting others, and so far they have been successful. We'll see if they last.



Apple's 30% commission only applies to paid applications sold through the Apple App store (or iTunes store). Since EOS Utility isn't distributed that way, it's not subject to any commission. Further, Canon is responsible for supporting their utility on Apple's OS, not the other way around.

EOS Utility 2.11.4 is crashing on my system that I upgraded to Mountain Lion. Currently I'm using Aperture to download images (although you could use iPhoto or Image Capture). This is very similar to the issues EOS Utility had when Lion shipped.

If Canon treats this the same way they did the Lion upgrade, expect an update to EOS Utility to fix Mountain Lion issues sometime after Canon updates their printer drivers for Mountain Lion.


----------



## Jotho (Jul 27, 2012)

jsbraby said:


> Jotho said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know your problem as I don't run Apple any longer. One reason for your problem could be that Canon refused to pay 30% or their revenue to Apple so Apple decided to cancel support for any canon software. This thinking is what almost killed IBM about 20 years ago. Apple wants to sell their tools and softwares instead of supporting others, and so far they have been successful. We'll see if they last.
> ...



About commission or revenue sharing, are you sure about that?

Second, it takes two to tango. I am not defending Canon in any way here, but it is also about making available APIs and other interfaces from Apple's side. But it can be as you indicate that it will be fixed in a later release of Canon software and that Canon as not being a software company are not as good at communicating future releases as they could be.


----------



## jsbraby (Jul 27, 2012)

Jotho said:


> jsbraby said:
> 
> 
> > Jotho said:
> ...



It's commission on sales through Apple's online stores (App store and iTunes and in-app purchases from software distributed through those same stores). Software sold through other venues (www.adobe.com, for example) pays no commission to Apple. The exact terms are available to developers that have chosen to distribute software through Apple.

Apple Developers have had access to Mountain Lion for months, along with documentation to all the API changes. It's readily accessible at https://developer.apple.com/ (documentation for free Developer accounts and pre-release software to paid accounts).

Canon is just slow to update their software. I've been through this cycle with them a few times before now. I would bet that they announce something about EOS Utility in the next 3 weeks, and release an updated version in about 8-12 weeks.

The same thing happens with Windows, but MS doesn't do major updates to their OS quite as often. As I recall, back when Windows Vista shipped in Jan 2007, it took Canon until the end of March to get a version of EOS Utility that worked.


----------



## nairfotografia (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen, it doesnt matter any more. My Lexar USB3.0 CF card reader arrived...now i can read it directly in Bridge after updating to Camera raw 6.7 .....

i hate how Adobe has stopped supporting these new raw files in LR3. A way to push down LR4 down our throats..


----------



## marinien (Aug 2, 2012)

nairfotografia said:


> Not my favorite tool to download pics to my mac but kinda bootlegged with a memory card reader for my LExar 1000x 32gb CF card is on its way....i m connecting the camera to my mac to download pics and EOS Utility seem to be the only way to do it at the moment as My LR3 program wont recognize the new raw files. (Although photoshop does).
> 
> To add to the pain updated Lion to MLion and EOS Utility crashes. Any one facing this issue ?



I lost my card reader last week so I was forced to use EOS Utility to download the photos to my Mac (with Mountain Lion). I heard about EOS Utility crashed on Mountain Lion with version 2.11.1 and newer. Up to version 2.11.0 it works fine. I installed version 2.10.4 and it's ok for me.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 2, 2012)

It would be in Apple's best interests to lend engineering support to major vendors to help them get their products compatible with the latest-and-greatest.

I'd love to upgrade to Mountain Lion, but I won't until I can shoot tethered. I'm sure I'm far from the only one. And those who shoot tethered are "creative" types who spend lots of money on tech stuff...one would think they'd be the ones Apple would count on the most to be early evangelists....

b&


----------



## Ew (Aug 2, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> It would be in Apple's best interests to lend engineering support to major vendors to help them get their products compatible with the latest-and-greatest.
> 
> I'd love to upgrade to Mountain Lion, but I won't until I can shoot tethered. I'm sure I'm far from the only one. And those who shoot tethered are "creative" types who spend lots of money on tech stuff...one would think they'd be the ones Apple would count on the most to be early evangelists....
> 
> b&



That's part of the risk of being on the bleeding edge - sometimes we bleed. This is especially the case with software and hardware that focus on vertical markets. 

As far as media and content creation - pro audio, video editing, and yes photo, you really need to be sure that the tools work before upgrading. They will work eventually, but if you wan to "play" right out of the gate - have a spare machine to experiment with. 

Mountain Lion, as Lion did, breaks many things: final cut studio, Protools, quickbooks, just a few that have proven themselves DOA during testing. So a production machine needs to be just that - and not a test bed. 

Sorry for the rant - I just had the same conversation with one of our younger editors. 

As far as canon is concerned - have they fixed the 1Dx osx tether issue??


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 2, 2012)

Ew said:


> So a production machine needs to be just that - and not a test bed.



...which is why I won't be upgrading until everything I need has been updated to work.

And that's the point of my post. It would be in Apple's best interests to shorten the lag time between when they publicly release new OS versions and when the third-party stuff is good to go.

Yes, I know -- they provide lots of lead time in the form of developer releases. Clearly, that's not enough to actually get said developers up to speed. All I'm suggesting is that Apple should actively help move things along, both by paying attention to who the laggards are and helping them out.

It really wouldn't take much more than an intern or three to run a bunch of third-party code, see what breaks, and send the breakage to a senior developer to poke around in. The developer can then give a quick call to the head of R&D at the third-party company and point them in the right direction.

b&


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 3, 2012)

Canon has updated their download pages on the 5d3 for Mountain Lion with the following message:

"Content for OS X v10.8 Mountain Lion will be available in early October 2012. In the meantime, please use OS X v10.7 Lion content as a possible alternative."



TrumpetPower! said:


> Yes, I know -- they provide lots of lead time in the form of developer releases. Clearly, that's not enough to actually get said developers up to speed. All I'm suggesting is that Apple should actively help move things along, both by paying attention to who the laggards are and helping them out.



Back in the dark ages (OS 9, Mac OS X 10.0 through 10.2) I worked for an Apple developer (and I still have my personal developer account). If you have an ADC account, Apple is more than happy to help you work through issues. To suggest that Apple needs to keep track of the thousands of applications that may not be updated for Apple's new OS is perhaps a little idealistic.

In this case, the problem appears to be more with Canon than Apple. See this, where the EOS Utility crash on Mountain Lion is shown to be a bug in Canon's EOS SDK:
http://www.laszlopusztai.net/2012/07/30/canon-software-crashing-on-os-x-10-8/


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 3, 2012)

I Use Windows. :|


----------

